# Industrial radiography film (Agfa D5 long)



## Mmon2616 (May 1, 2014)

I just received my first 20lbs of Agfa D5 unexposed industrial xray film. It's 17"x4.5" . In going to use this film to see which method works the best. I have never processed and refined film but with a little research and practice I know I will enjoy it. Thanks to all for your help and suggestions. This forum is such a great reference guide along with a few other books out there.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 6, 2014)

Mmom2616:

Would you mind to post a picture?

If films are unexposed then you can clean those films just dipping them in spent fixer,in order to concentrate it.Zinc/acid,electrolysis or sodium sulphide processes could work well to treat spent fixer.All these processes are posted in this wonderful Forum.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## Lou (May 6, 2014)

Not familiar with the brand, but some unexposed industrial I've seen has run a half ounce troy to the pound.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 6, 2014)

Lou's right. When I ran those several thousand assays on all sorts of film, I found that undeveloped green industrial x-ray film averaged about .62 oz/pound and developed black industrial ran about .25 oz/pound and higher, depending on what they were shooting. Industrial is the cream of the crop.


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 7, 2014)

Sorry guys I didn't post a picture. My next batch I will. Thank you for the advice on running the unexposed film through the fixer. It worked great. The company I get my fixer from had to change vats because the chemicals were eating the walls and getting on the film. The technician told me he ran approximately 150 pieces of film through it. Some was 17"x 4.5" and most was 10"x4.5". I also cleared 145 pieces of mixed sizes of film. I got 94.96 grams from that fixer. I just received another shipment of fixer from my brother who uses around 150 pieces of film everyday for 12 days before he changes it. So he changes his chemicals every two weeks because they get to saturated to process any more film. I did the copper wire test and just over 1 second it was covered in silver. It may have been one second. I will time it perfectly next time. All together it is 42 liters of fixer. I only processed a quarters of it and tonight I will collect the elemental silver from what I processed so far. The picture is some of the silver I am recovering. I don't know why the pics are sideways and I'm not sure how to turn them. The fixer I am processing has only Agfa D5. I will post pictures of the film and the box it comes in. I can normally get boxes for free. Fixer is free. I want to thank everyone for you suggestions and input. I enjoy refining and I will continue to learn from this forum and other places.


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 7, 2014)

This is the elemental silver from 1/4 of the fixer solution my brother have me. He used Agfa D5 17"x4.5" and 10"x4.5" film. It seems to be pretty saturated.


----------

